# Engineer vs Doctor



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Engineer VS Doctor

An Engineer was unemployed for a long time. He could not find a job so he opened a medical clinic and puts a sign up outside: "Get your treatment for $500, if not treated get back $1,000."

One Doctor thinks this is a good opportunity to earn $1,000 and goes to his clinic. Doctor: "I have lost taste in my mouth."

Engineer: "Nurse, please bring medicine from box 22 and put 3 drops in the patient's mouth."

Doctor: "This is Gasoline!" Engineer: "Congratulations! You've got your taste back. That will be $500."

The Doctor gets annoyed and goes back after a couple of days later to recover his money. Doctor: "I have lost my memory, I cannot remember anything."

Engineer: "Nurse, please bring medicine from box 22 and put 3 drops in the patient's mouth."

Doctor: "But that is Gasoline!" Engineer: "Congratulations! You've got your memory back. That will be $500."

The Doctor leaves angrily and comes back after several more days. Doctor: "My eyesight has become weak."

Engineer: "Well, I don't have any medicine for this. Take this $1,000."

Doctor: "But this is $500&#8230;"

Engineer: "Congratulations! You got your vision back! That will be $500."

Ralph


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

roflmao love it


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

My father in law was a tax accountant. The worst two clients were Drs and engineers. The Drs were arrogant, wealthy and just thought you could magically save them all kinds of money. The engineers were anal, questioned why you did everything, tried to learn what you did, so they could double check everything. Farmers were the next worst clients cause they didn't make any money and always questioned how much the bill would be...


----------



## 506 (Mar 22, 2016)

Well, it looks like Ralph has 'outed' me. Engineer and Farmer all rolled up into one.


----------

